
Show HN: Odondoo a social network to help each other out - gware
Hey everyone,
My partner and I recently quit our jobs in the video game industry to build something new : Odondoo.
We built what we like to call a &quot;social network to help each others out&quot; : <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.odondoo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.odondoo.com</a>
Think of it as a bastard children between twitter , facebook marketplace, and a true marketplace (handling transactions and ratings).<p>You post what you need (small description, time and date when you need it) and if you&#x27;re willing to pay, you can set it up to go through our platform.
You can check a timeline of what others are posting so you can comment, mention friends, etc. 
Any open request shows on a map (so you can see how to help others around you).
That&#x27;s it.<p>If you have some time to spare, please try it out! It&#x27;s live. 
We&#x27;re still missing a couple features (like notifications and a PWA) but it should be coming soon.<p>Let me know what you think about the design, the idea, any missing feature, and so on ! 
I&#x27;ll be more than happy to get some feedback and sort our todo list based on it!
======
gus_massa
Many of the posts are from Montreal and very local (like mow my lawn). Can I
filter by location?

Are the prizes in US$ or in Can$?

~~~
gware
We're from Montreal , that's why most posts are from there. You can filter by
price and location once logged in ( gear icon > notification filters).

The other option is to use the map to check open jobs by location.

Your comment makes me realise : 1/ it could be interesting to allow
unregistered users to filter 2/ we have to say $cad :)

Thanks a LOT for checking it out !

